# لما المزمور 151 غير مذكور في الطبعة البيروتية?!



## أنجيلا (20 أبريل 2011)

لما كنت اقرا تفسير سفر المزامير وجدت ان المزمور 151 مذكور في جميع طبعات الكتاب المقدس الا الطبعة البيروتية

فلماذا لم يذكر في الطبعة البيروتية?!
ارجو التوضيح اخوتي ولو كان السؤال مكرر فارجو اللينيك لاني بحثت في المنتدى ولم اجد ما اريده
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## The Dragon Christian (20 أبريل 2011)

المزمور المائة والحادي والخمسون​              1- انا صغيرا كنت في اخوتي،        وحدثا في بيت ابي، كنت راعيا غنم ابي.
              2- يداي صنعتا الارغن،        واصابعي الفت المزمار. هلليلويا
              3- من هو الذي يخبر سيدي،        هو الرب الذي يستجيب للذين يصرخون اليه.
              4- هو ارسل ملاكه، وحملني        (واخذني) من غنم ابي ومسحني بدهن مسحته. هلليلويا
              5- اخوتي حسان وهم اكبر مني        والرب لم يسر بهم.
              6- خرجت للقاء الفلسطيني        فلعنني باوثانه.
              7- و لكن انا سللت سيفه        الذي كان بيده، وقطعت راسه.
              8- ونزعت العار عن بني        اسرائيل. هلليلويا​


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

*المزمور موجود فى مكتبة مخطوطات قمران وموجود فى السبعينية وفى الترجمات القبطية  
*


----------



## بايبل333 (20 أبريل 2011)

*يوجد اختلاف في أرقام مزامير النسخة العبرية والتى عنها ترجمت أغلب النسخ التي بين أيدينا وبين النسخة السبعينية، والسبب في هذا هو أن المزمور في نسخة قد ينقسم إلى مزمورين في الأخرى، *

*السبعينية* ​ 
*1 - 8*​ 
*9*
*10 - 112*
*113*
*114 - 115*
*116 - 145*
*146 - 147*
*148 - 150*
*العبرية*
*1 - 8 *
*9 - 10*
*11 - 113*
*114 - 115*
*116*
*117 - 146*
*147*
*148 - 150*
*يوجد المزمور**151 فيه يسبح المرتل داود إلهه من رعاية الغنم إلى الملكوت وموهبة عطية التسبيح.. وهذا المزمور**تعتز به الكنيسة جدا وتترنم به بنغمة خاصة في ليلة سبت الفرح حيث ترى الكنيسة نفسها قد صارت كداود ملكة مسبحة لله خلال صلب عريسها وقيامته.*​

*+ أستخدم هنا أرقام الطبعةالبيروتية (عن العبرية) حتى يسهل عليك الدراسة خلال الكتاب المقدس الذي بين يديك، وأضيف المزمور**151 في آخر السفر.*​​​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (20 أبريل 2011)

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*موجود في كثير من الترجمات القديمه بعد الميلاد مثل * 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*التلمود البابلي القديم *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*( *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*كما يقول الباحث سانديريس *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*)*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*بعض مخطوطات البشيتا التي تعود الي القرن الرابع  *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*بعض الترجمات السريانيه *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*موجود في الترجمه الحبشيه التي تعود الي القرن السادس*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*بعض مخطوطات الفلجاتا التي تعود الي القرن الرابع *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*موجود في الترجمات القبطي التي تعود الي اخر القرن الثالث الميلادي *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*موجود في الترجمات الارمنيه التي تعود الي القرن الخامس *[/FONT] 


[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*اقوال الاباء *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*البابا اثاناسيوس الرسولي *[/FONT] 


 [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]THE LETTER OF ATHANASIUS,
OUR HOLY FATHER,
ARCHBISHOP OF ALEXANDRIA,
TO MARCELLINUS
ON THE INTERPRETATION OF THE PSALMS[/FONT]



  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*you yet are chosen for some position of authority among the brethren, you must not be puffed up as though. you were superior to them, but rather glorify the Lord Who chose you and sing Psalm 151,*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*وايضا يقتبس منه القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*وكل من *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Apollinaris,*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*ابوليناريوس اسقف لاودكيه المتنيح *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*390 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*م *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*( *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*سوري *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*) *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Euthymius,*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*القديس ايوثيميوس *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*(377-473),*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif][/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*اب كاثوليكي وشرقي *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Vigilius,*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*البابا فيجيليوس المتنيح *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*555 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*م اب بيزنطي*[/FONT]
[FONT=Times New Roman, serif]*Tapsensis,*[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*اب لاتيني *[/FONT] 
  [FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*وهم يدلوا علي التوزيع الجغرافي لهذا المزمور *[/FONT] 

[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*وكل هذه الادله قويه ولكن الذي اكد قانونية هذا المزمور هو ما تم اكتشافه في مخطوطات قمران في سنة *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*1956 *[/FONT][FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*لانه قبل ذلك كان يوجد عند البعض ان هذا المزمور لا صله له بالعبري وانه كتب اصلا باليوناني ولكن تغير تماما هذا المفهوم بعد اكتشاف مخطوطات قمران ووجود هذه المزمور في مخطوطاتها في الكهف الحادي عشر *[/FONT] 
[FONT=Times New Roman (Arabic), serif]*وصورتها *[/FONT] 








  [FONT=Times New Roman, serif]_Manu****** of 11Q5 Col. XXVIII (Psalm 151A and B
--- من بحث د/هولي بايبل
_[/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

> نعم اخي شمس بس ليه مش موجود في الطبعة البيروتية?!


*لان الطبعة البيروتية هى ترجمة للماسوريتك
والماسوريتك لا يوجد فيه المزمور 151*


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أبريل 2011)

بايبل333 قال:


> *يوجد اختلاف في أرقام مزامير النسخة العبرية والتى عنها ترجمت أغلب النسخ التي بين أيدينا وبين النسخة السبعينية، والسبب في هذا هو أن المزمور في نسخة قد ينقسم إلى مزمورين في الأخرى، *
> 
> *السبعينية* ​
> *1 - 8*​
> ...


 
هل افهم من هذا ان المزمور151 موجود في الطبعة البيروتية لكن برقم مختلف او ايه بزبط ?!
شكرا لردك بايبل


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *لان الطبعة البيروتية هى ترجمة للماسوريتك*
> *والماسوريتك لا يوجد فيه المزمور 151*


 بس كده هيبقى فيه اختلاف في الطبعات يعني مش كل الطبعات عندها نفس المضمون!!
على العموم فهمت الموضوع شكرا للمساعدة


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

> هل افهم من هذا ان المزمور151 موجود في الطبعة البيروتية لكن برقم مختلف او ايه بزبط ?!
> شكرا لردك بايبل


*لا المزمور مش موجود فى طبعة الفانديك ولا الطبعة البيروتية المعتمدين على النص المازورى 
المزمور موجود فى السبعينة والترجمة القبطية ووجد فى قمران واستخدمته الكنيسة من اقدم العصور فى صلواتها *


----------



## apostle.paul (20 أبريل 2011)

> بس كده هيبقى فيه اختلاف في الطبعات يعني مش كل الطبعات عندها نفس المضمون!!


*مفيش اختلاف اليهود والمسيحين ارثوذكس وكاتوليك وبروتسانت مؤمنين ب150 مزمور 
المزمور 151 وجد فى الترجمة السبعينية واستخدمته الكنيسة القبطية فى صلواتها الليتوجرية واغلب الكنائس الرسولية استخدم المزمور 151 وبيعتر من الاسفار القانونية الثانية اللى نافعة للتعليم وتقرا للمؤمنين 
دا نص المزمور فى السبعينية
*

*Psalm 151
This Psalm is a genuine one of David, though supernumerary, composed when he fought in single combat with Goliad. *
* 151:1 I was small among my brethren, and youngest in my father’s house: I tended my father’s sheep. 2 My hands formed a musical instrument, and my fingers tuned a psaltery. 3 And who shall tell my Lord? the Lord himself, he himself hears. 5 He sent forth his angel, and took me from my father’s sheep, and he anointed me with the oil of his anointing. 5 My brothers were handsome and tall; but the Lord did not take pleasure in them. 6 I went forth to meet the Philistine; and he cursed me by his idols. 7 But I drew his own sword, and beheaded him, and removed reproach from the children of Israel.*​


----------



## أنجيلا (20 أبريل 2011)

شمس الحق قال:


> *مفيش اختلاف اليهود والمسيحين ارثوذكس وكاتوليك وبروتسانت مؤمنين ب150 مزمور *
> *المزمور 151 وجد فى الترجمة السبعينية واستخدمته الكنيسة القبطية فى صلواتها الليتوجرية واغلب الكنائس الرسولية استخدم المزمور 151 وبيعتر من الاسفار القانونية الثانية اللى نافعة للتعليم وتقرا للمؤمنين *
> *دا نص المزمور فى السبعينية*
> 
> ...


 
قلت اغلب يعني المزمور ده معترف به من طرف الكل وله الاغلب بس?!!
اعرف اني ثقلت عليك كتير بس طول بالك علي شوية يا شمس  لان الكل بيجاوب بيقول المزمور موجود في الطبعة كده وطبعة كده
ما انا بعرف انه موجود في الطبعات دول. بس ليه يقع الاختلاف في الطبعة ده?! 
جاوبت علي قلت ان الطبعة البيروتية هي ترجمة للماسوتيرك
والماسوتيرك لايوجد فيه المزمور 151 
يعني نفس المشكلة! 
لما لا يوجد في الماسوتيرك هذا المزمور?!


----------



## Molka Molkan (21 أبريل 2011)

*مزمور 151 وقانونيته*


​​


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (21 أبريل 2011)

أنجيلا قال:


> قلت اغلب يعني المزمور ده معترف به من طرف الكل وله الاغلب بس?!!
> اعرف اني ثقلت عليك كتير بس طول بالك علي شوية يا شمس  لان الكل بيجاوب بيقول المزمور موجود في الطبعة كده وطبعة كده
> ما انا بعرف انه موجود في الطبعات دول. بس ليه يقع الاختلاف في الطبعة ده?!
> جاوبت علي قلت ان الطبعة البيروتية هي ترجمة للماسوتيرك
> ...


*
عدم وجود المزمور في النص المازورى يمكن نفسر ذلك عن طريق

1- ممكن يكون فقد لاي سبب من النص المازورى 
2- لم يستطيع اليهود في ذلك اليوم الحصول علي نسخة منه لكي يضمها الي النص المازورى *


----------



## apostle.paul (21 أبريل 2011)

> والماسوتيرك لايوجد فيه المزمور 151
> يعني نفس المشكلة!
> لما لا يوجد في الماسوتيرك هذا المزمور?!


*مش بس المزمور دا جميع كتب الاسفار القانونية الثانية لا يوجد فى النص المازورى 
قانونية سفر لا تعتمد بشكل اساسى على مااقره اليهود فقط يوجد اجماع فى مجامع مسكونية كتير ان هذا المزمور يقرا فى الكنيسة وعلى المؤمنين ويندرج تحت قائمة المزامير اللى كتبها داود النبى
قيل ان هذا المزمور لا اصل عبرى له وموجود فقط فى السبعينية وبعد اكتشاف مخطوطات قمران وجدوا النص العبرى للمزمور ومطابق لما ورد فى السبعينية 

*


----------



## Critic (21 أبريل 2011)

*يا انجيلا المسيحية_بشكل عام_ لا تؤمن بعصمة الترجمة*
*المترجم غير معصوم*
*الناسخ غير معصوم*
*مش معنى ان المترجم اسقط او اخطأ فى مزمور او حتى فى سفر كامل انه ده له اى دلالة*


----------



## تيمو (22 أبريل 2011)

شوفي يا أنجيلا

العهد القديم يوجد فيه شيء اسمه: أسفار قانونية ثانية (وأعتقد أن عددها سبعة) لا تعتمدها الكنائس البروتستانتية لعدة أسباب ، من ضمنها أنها اعتمدت فقط على الأسفار التي اعتمدها اليهود ، ولذلك فلن تجدي مزمور 151 في الطبعات البروتستنتية ، وهي ذاتها التي تعتمدها الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية في الأردن مثلاً. هناك مثلاً أسفار مثل مكابيين الأول والثاني ويشوع بن سيراخ وغيرهم لن تجديهم في الطبعات المعتمدة من قبل البروتستانت

الآن السؤال الأهم، هل هذا يُعتبر تحريف ؟ الجواب لا ، لأن الأسفار موجودة لمن يُريد أن يقرأها ، ولم تُحرق ولم تُخفى ، ولكن بعض الكنائس اعتمدتها لأسباب معينة وكنائس أخرى لم تعتمدها أيضاً لأسباب معينة ، بإمكانك أن تبحثي عن سبب اعتماد الأسفار القانونية الثانية أو ما هي الأسفار القانوينة الثانية 

شكراً


----------



## Desert Rose (22 أبريل 2011)

*عدم اعتماد الاسفار القانونية التانية فى  بعض الطبعات  حبيبتى لايلغى وجودها فهى موجودة وليست مخفية ولا هى شئ نخفيه عن الناس حتى لايكتشفوا تحريفنا حاشا لان كلمة الله الحى الحقيقى لايستطيع مخلوق تحريفها 
هذة الاسفار ومن ضمنها المزمور موجودة وتقرأ من قبل كنائس كثير ة من يريد قراءتها يستطيع فنحن لم نخفى شيئا لاننا لا  نستطيع لانها ببساطة كلمة الله اولا واخيرا ولا نستطيع تحريفها 
*


----------



## My Rock (22 أبريل 2011)

المزمور 151 موجود في النسخة السبعينية و غير موجود في النص الماسوريتي العبري. فالموضوع يعتمد على اي مصدر نعتمد لترجمة النصوص. مسألة قانونية السفر هو موضوع طائفي و الدخول فيه سيشكل مشكلة بسبب الأراء المختلفة.

أعتب على كل شخص رد في الموضوع و سمح لنفسه ان يتطرق للطوائف رامياً بعرض الحائط كل قوانينا و إتفاقاتنا و الإحترامات المتبادلة المتفقين عليها.
ساغظ النظر عن هذا التصرف هذه المرة، لكن لن اسمح بتكراره في المستقبل.

يُغلق بسبب التعرض للطوائف.


----------

